# Thinking of purchasing a low milage example. Help please



## arambol (May 22, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I'm new to the world of motorhomes and I am looking to make my first purchase for an european adventure.

I have found a very clean Peugeot Boxer Autosleeper Executive. It is a 2.5 diesel non turbo and is N reg so is 19 years old but it has only done 30,000miles.

To me that seems low mileage so could this spell trouble?

It come with full service history and MOT's.

Would appreciate any guidance. 

Thanks


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Non turbo*

I would say a non turbo is going to be very slow and tiring to drive.


----------



## arambol (May 22, 2014)

Are they that bad in comparison to the turbo?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

1,578 mile a year over 19 years won't be unusual for a UK-only touring van with light use. How many owners?

Colin


----------



## arambol (May 22, 2014)

Just one owner.
Thanks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Age and low mileage could be a good thing but might also be bad. Depends on how and where it has been stored.
With none turbo there is less to go wrong so should be very reliable but not usually any more economical.
If your the type who blasts to their holiday destination then you need a turbo. If your the type who is happy to cruise at 50-60 and generally potter then none turbo would be OK.
I think power steering is more important than a turbo.
With a vehicle of that age it would be a good idea to get a mechanic to check it out if it is not from a Dealer who will give you a warranty.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

INSIST on a damp check !!!!!


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

We had non turbo vans for years prior to turbo vans now. It takes the same length of time to get from A to B in either unless you're a 70 mph motorway everywhere type...


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

As someone has said non turbos can be annoying especially in this age of everything going faster...so if you can put up with that then go for it

Plus it will probably run off cooking oil being an old engine (saves you heaps in fuel costs when its on a deal at supermarkets)


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Speed*

It's not necessarily the speed factor with a non turbo, it's been able to hold your speed when loaded up and going up hill. As I said it can become very tiring when you're changing gear and looking ahead and planning overtaking slower moving vehicles.


----------



## Beero (Sep 28, 2013)

As with any older vehicle your main problem could be rubber. Anything rubber will perish so check the date on the tyres, check the cambelt has been changed and check all your cooling hoses. Also check for rust and as stated by MrPlod have a damp check.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

arambol said:


> Are they that bad in comparison to the turbo?


YES!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Speed*



> slower moving vehicles.


Milk Floats? (provided they are going back to the depot)

Can't think of any more at present.

If you can pick routes that are only ever downhill - buy a non-turbo.

I drove one once - never again.

I've just driven a 3 litre non-turbo and only 5m long Isuzu m/home for 4 weeks in NZ it was horrible and the "performance" an embarrassment on the roads of a country with a fraction of the traffic here and a national speed limit of 100kph.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to concur with the other posts . . . .non turbo or not power steering is a nightmare . . Not what you want to hear - but walk away & redefine your search to vans with the above - (higher mileage isn't always a bad sign either)


----------



## arambol (May 22, 2014)

Great response and help. Thank you everyone!


----------

